# Long time lurker - First time poster



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Been lurking here a while - spend a lot of my time on some salt boards.

Thought I would share one I made for my home waters on Champlain. First attempt with the airbrush Santa brought me. Hope you like it. 

.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet paint ...How does it run?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome VT  WB


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sweet paint ...How does it run?


It's 4.25" @ 1oz and runs with a nice wobble just under the surface when I swam it in my test tank (a.k.a. - bathtub). Did not want to swim at a crawl but did just fine at a normal retrieve speed and did not want to roll out when I yanked on it.

Hoping the smallies will want to crush it this season!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

welcome vtbasser great looking bait , im sure them smallies will kill it.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Love the scale work! I'll bet the smallies on Upper Saranac Lake would love to get a bite of that guy, too. Where on Champlain are you located?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work! I'm always amazed at some of the "first efforts" I see on this board. My first stuff didn't even look like a bait! 

I think you chose great "smallie" colors for this one. It won't be long and you'll be posting pictures of the fish that ate it!


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

plugman said:


> Love the scale work! I'll bet the smallies on Upper Saranac Lake would love to get a bite of that guy, too. Where on Champlain are you located?


I have a summer camp in North Hero on the Alburg passage. Easy access to the Inland Sea and the norther Lake Champlain. There almost every weekend from mid April to mid October.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

vc1111 said:


> Nice work! I'm always amazed at some of the "first efforts" I see on this board. My first stuff didn't even look like a bait!
> 
> I think you chose great "smallie" colors for this one. It won't be long and you'll be posting pictures of the fish that ate it!



Hey Fatfingers! I know your great work from over on SOL. That's where I lurk a lot.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

VT, our family has a camp up near Saranac and we spend several weeks up there each summer. I usually help open in early June and close the place in early October. We're about an hour or so away from the northern end of Champlain on the New York side. Maybe this coming summer we can do some joint testing of these baits we're creating.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

plugman said:


> VT, our family has a camp up near Saranac and we spend several weeks up there each summer. I usually help open in early June and close the place in early October. We're about an hour or so away from the northern end of Champlain on the New York side. Maybe this coming summer we can do some joint testing of these baits we're creating.


That could be cool. I can get out for at least an a couple of hours most any weekend day. Depends on the honeydo list. Boat's always at the end of the dock just waiting. Shoot me an email from here when your going to be in the area. I have the option turned on.

I see your from MA and do the salt thing also. You ever on S-B or SOL? What do you go by there?


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

VT, I'm very much in to salt water fishing. I do quite a bit of yak fishing (there's nothing like a Nantucket Sleighride...) and "o'dark thirty" stuff, tossing needle fish plugs from shore. I'm thinking of expanding the yak stuff to night time, working eel plugs over some local mussel beds. Not sure how the other half will take to that one....  

I go by steelhead on S-B. Sounds like should check out SOL.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

You should - it is a very active salt builders board.


----------

